# Suche Leute aus Buchen und Umgebung zum Mountainbiken



## Ariyana (24. April 2012)

Hallo 
Ich heiße Jenny, bin 17 und habe seit diesem Jahr ziemlich Lust zum Mountainbike fahren bekommen und mir auch gerade ein neues MTB gekauft. Am Wochenende hab ich mich schon für einen Enduro Kurs in Heidelberg angemeldet, bin mal gespannt wie das wird, aber ich denke es wird viel Spaß machen! 
Jetzt suche ich Gleichgesinnte die vielleicht Lust haben, mal eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike zu drehen, denn alleine ists doch nicht so schön wie zu Zweit (oder Dritt...). Wenn ich mit der Sache etwas mehr Erfahrung habe und etwas fitter geworden bin überlege ich mir auch mit Downhill anzufangen und ab und zu in den Bikepark Beerfelden zu gehen, oder einem Verein beizutreten.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich vielleicht ein paar Leute aus der Umgebung melden, die ähnliche Interessen haben. 

Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## Zentauri (24. April 2012)

Mal bei Skype geaddet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariyana (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey hey 
ich push mal den Beitrag wieder nach oben in der Hoffnung, dass es mittlerweile mehr Leute in Buchen u. Umgebung gibt die das hier lesen 
Also damit ihr up to date seid:
Ich suche hauptsächlich Leute zum downhill fahren und möchte nächstes Jahr gerne viele schöne Bikeparks besuchen und Touren machen 
Schreibt mir doch einfach! Würde mich sehr freuen ein paar neue Gesichter kennenzulernen!


----------



## _sebb_ (9. März 2013)

Hi,

ich komm aus Amorbach und hätt mal lust zu fahren


----------



## doggyfizzle (1. April 2013)

Hi, bin gerade nach Osterburken gezogen.
Bin aber technisch noch nicht so versiert, d.h. ich wäre eher Touren zu haben als für Downhill


----------

